# Street or Semi-slick CX tires (tubeless or not)



## BLUEDART (Jan 31, 2005)

I have an extra set of wheels for my CX rig. Any suggestions for a large (700x28 or bigger) road or semi-slick CX tire? Also, may want to convert it to tubeless. Thanks!!


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

We've had great luck with the specialized trigger pro's. Wife has them setup on stans rims tubeless and loves them. I ran these last cx season tubeless too. They are not a tubeless tire though and it took some babysitting to get them setup, but have been perfect since. I'm running some challenge roubaix clinchers 27's on the road right now and like them alot, but haven't tried to convert them tubeless.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I would not trust a Parigi-Roubaix tubeless. They work great with tubes.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I just saw these today. Brand new so no reviews yet.

Hutchinson Adds Lightweight Road Tubeless, Absalon Black Mamba MTB, ‘Cross & More! - Bike Rumor


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Schwalbe Sammy Slick is a great tire... Sammy Slick CX | Schwalbe North America


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

rearviewmirror said:


> Sammy Slick CX | Schwalbe North America


Wonder if the Sammy Slick can be run tubeless on something like a Notubes ZTR Crest or Easton EC90 XC 29er?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

forget what I said.... I was talking road tire tubeless... different story


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

ms6073 said:


> Wonder if the Sammy Slick can be run tubeless on something like a Notubes ZTR Crest or Easton EC90 XC 29er?


FWIW CX Mag says Schwalbe Racing Ralph works tubeless but only on a Stan's rim:
http://www.cxmagazine.com/going-tubeless-cyclocross-tires-racing-recommendations


----------

